# Good stress reliever



## Clint Strickland (Dec 18, 2005)

What would be a good stress reliever to just clear youre mind of everything, and to consentrate with total focus. If you can help please do. Thanks a buch


----------



## Lisa (Dec 18, 2005)

Music helps some of the shooting competitors I know.  Controlling my breathing helps me, concentrating on breathing in and out in a controlled manner, with my eyes closed.


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Dec 18, 2005)

I am going through an incredibly stressful time just now and the most stress-busting thing for me is exercising VERY hard.  If I do interval training for an hour I feel totally stress free at the end of it.

I make it a point to NEVER miss kickboxing or BJJ while stressed out - they are the only things that are keeping me sane just now.


----------



## Navarre (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear you're so stressed lately, Eternal. Sometimes we have to go through some hard days. Stay strong. 

I know it often feels like we can't make the world the way we want it to be because no matter what we do too much damage has already been done.  That isn't the case though. 

The trials of life make us stronger. We just have to refuse to give up and to use that strength to keep fighting. 

If we don't give up then, day by day, we will know we've done our best. I wish you well.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 19, 2005)

Clint Strickland said:
			
		

> What would be a good stress reliever to just clear youre mind of everything, and to consentrate with total focus. If you can help please do. Thanks a buch


 
Personally, practice and meditation have helped relieve much of the stress I've felt, especially in recent days.  I don't believe, however, I have achieved total focus.


----------



## spud (Dec 19, 2005)

We do contemplation before each class to centre & focus the students.

After the first few classes almost every student came to me saying they found it helpful, maybe you could give it a shot, Good luck.

It goes like this:

Slowly take 3 deep breaths in through the nose fill the lungs completely then exhale through the mouth, relaxing a little more each time.

Next repeat 3 times I clear my body & I clear my Mind.

Then repeat 3 times I am calmly active, I am actively calm.

After this repeat 3 times I am travelling the road to realisation with the help of my appointed guides.

After this the students gentle focus on what they want to improve about themselves that night for a few minutes, then slowly open their eyes & we start class.

But you can do it at home, work etc. not just at training.
Hope this helps or is of some interest.


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Dec 19, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> I'm sorry to hear you're so stressed lately, Eternal. Sometimes we have to go through some hard days. Stay strong.
> 
> I know it often feels like we can't make the world the way we want it to be because no matter what we do too much damage has already been done. That isn't the case though.
> 
> ...



Sorry for hijacking the thread here...but thank you Navarre.

...back to our regularly scheduled programming...


----------



## Clint Strickland (Dec 19, 2005)

spud said:
			
		

> We do contemplation before each class to centre & focus the students.
> 
> After the first few classes almost every student came to me saying they found it helpful, maybe you could give it a shot, Good luck.
> 
> ...


 

        It actually works..


----------



## Eric Daniel (Dec 19, 2005)

Clint Strickland said:
			
		

> What would be a good stress reliever to just clear youre mind of everything, and to consentrate with total focus. If you can help please do. Thanks a buch


I think meditation helps. Or maybe counting from ten backwards or vice versa while you breath slowly in and out.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Dec 19, 2005)

Squat.  You won't have the energy to be stressed.  Trust me.


----------



## mantis (Dec 19, 2005)

Clint Strickland said:
			
		

> What would be a good stress reliever to just clear youre mind of everything, and to consentrate with total focus. If you can help please do. Thanks a buch


i make my brother wear pads and beat him


----------



## Blindside (Dec 19, 2005)

I use the 3 breaths that Spud suggested, but then on the final breath a sharp full exhalation, with the mental statement of "lets do this" and go.

Lamont


----------



## spud (Dec 19, 2005)

Glad be of some help Clint, enjoy & relax.


----------



## still learning (Dec 19, 2005)

Hello, You may want to see the Joke web sites and click on some of the jokes there!   You may found them very funny and it does release some stress.  Sometimes you may find youself laughing so hard and be the only one laughing too!

Watch out for virus attacks...make sure you have a firewall. 

Many times my family think I am nuts....laughing so hard. ...........

Heard about the man with a very smart donkey?  It could perform many tricks like a horse and even does math.  The man took him to a circus and had his own show.  But no one came to see the donkey act!


You know why?.........No one wants to see a smart ***........Aloha


----------



## DeLamar.J (Dec 22, 2005)

Clint Strickland said:
			
		

> What would be a good stress reliever to just clear youre mind of everything, and to consentrate with total focus. If you can help please do. Thanks a buch


I have always enjoyed Sanchin breathing kata for a stress reliever.


----------

